# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Les premires informations dtailles  propos d'Office 15 apparaissent

## Katleen Erna

*Les premires informations dtailles  propos d'Office 15 apparaissent, Microsoft prpare dj le successeur d'Office 2010*

Mme si les informations  ce sujet se font rare, on sait que Microsoft travaille dj activement au dveloppement d'Office 15 (le successeur d'Office 2010, dont le nom de code tait Office 14).

Le Net relaie nanmoins quelques rumeurs sur la nouvelle mouture de la site bureautique, qui se voudrait amliore en collaboration, mobilit et connectivit avec Outlook.

Plusieurs offres d'emploi publies par Microsoft laissent filtrer quelques informations. Par exemple,  la recherche d'un test engineer, la firme explique "Outlook est incroyablement complexe. Il se connecte  diffrents serveurs (Exchange, SharePoint, POP/SMTP, IMAP) mais ceci se compliquera encore dans l'avenir (Facebook, LinkedIn, MySpace)." 

En parallle, dans une annonce concernant un dveloppeur logiciel, on peut lire : "Notre premire proccupation est de dessiner et de dvelopper de nouveaux scnarios Mobile Office end to end, pour de grande amliorations des confrences  distance, de la productivit et de la gestion de documents.

Ailleurs sur la toile, le Program Manager pour Word Jonathan Bailor dvoile quelques informations  propos d'Office 15  la fin d'un interview : "Dans Office 15, nous aimerions porter la collaboration et la communication au prochain niveau, passer  l'tape suprieure. Tant que la cocriture d'un document ne sera pas aussi aise que l'attachement 'une pice jointe dans un courrier lectronique, notre travail ne sera pas termin.", dclare-t-il.

Des spculations  propos d'une nouvelle interface utilisateur circulent galement. Des "changements majeurs" dans Excel sont aussi murmurs, mais Microsoft y investirait-il rellement autant d'argent, alors que c'est le Cloud qui a le vent en poupe ?

Enfin, un message d'un employ de Microsoft post sur LinkedIn suggre 2013 comme anne de sortie pour le produit.

Bien sr toutes ces donnes sont  prendre avec des pincettes, mais elles indiquent tout de mme (malgr leur ralisation incertaine) une certaine direction prise par l'quipe de dveloppement d'Office.

Dans l'avenir, la nouvelle mouture de la suite bureautique devrait donc s'articuler autour de meilleures performances de collaboration, d'accs mobile et de connectivit Outlook.

De belles promesses,  voir dans trois ans.

Source : Blog de Stephen Chapman  

Lire aussi :
De nouvelles informations sur Windows 8 et son Windows Server associ rvles au compte goutte par un cadre de Microsoft

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Un chouette truc, ce serait de pouvoir disposer du "Business Contact Manager" d'Outlook sans devoir acheter un pack licences...

Pourquoi un indpendant n'aurait-il pas le droit de grer plus efficacement ses contacts?

Si un mvp passe par ici et peut le susurrer  l'oreille des responsables commerciaux, ce serait gentil...

 ::?:

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,




> Tlcharger le Gestionnaire de contacts professionnels pour Outlook 2010 maintenant
> Vous pouvez tlcharger le Gestionnaire de contacts professionnels 2010 sans frais supplmentaires si les deux conditions suivantes sont remplies :
> 
>     * Vous avez achet une copie dOutlook avec le Gestionnaire de contacts professionnels avec Microsoft Office 2003, Microsoft Office 2007 ou ldition autonome dOffice Outlook 2007 et
> 
>     * Vous avez achet une copie de Microsoft Office Famille et Petite Entreprise 2010, Microsoft Office Professionnel 2010, ou *ldition autonome de Microsoft Outlook 2010*


c'est OK avec les ditions autonomes  :;): 

cordialement,

Didier

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ben, j'en ai discut avec un commercial de Microsoft qui m'a dit que ce n'tait que pour Office 2010 PLUS (achat de packs de licences...)...

Donc, merci Didier pour l'info. Je viens de le tlcharger.

----------

